# So viel auswahl, keine ahnung und begrentztes Budget...



## Momo95 (5. Mai 2011)

das trifft perfekt auf mich zu.

Ich möchte gerne eine DSLR-Kamera und habe auch schon viel gesucht. Ich weiß nur nicht, worauf ich am meißten achten muss.

Also ich möchte unter anderem Sportaufnahmen machen und auch schöne Makroaufnahmen. D.h. eigentlich eine Kamera für alles. Zudem auch schöne Tieraufnahmen. 

Mein Budget: max. 600€

Eine Videofunktion ist mir unwichtig und ob das Display schwenkbar ist oder nicht auch.

Ich weiß, dass ich für das Geld nicht viel bekomme, aber vieleicht hat jemand von euch einen heißen Tipp für mich.

Vielen Dank


----------



## chmee (5. Mai 2011)

Bei Sportaufnahmen geht es idR um schnelle Serienbilder - und eigentlich um Lichtstärke, nicht immer scheint eitel Sonnenschein. Weiterhin macht bei Sportaufahmen ein Tele(zoom) Sinn. Ganz ehrlich, Tier- und Sportaufahmen sind sehr generelle Begriffe. Und da ich mich lediglich im Canon-Bereich auskenne, nun mein erster Tip:

Canon 40D - gebraucht um die 400Eur



> ..eigentlich eine Kamera für alles..


Eigentlich eine falsche Aussage, in der Regel schränkt nicht der Body ein, sondern das Objektiv. Wenn ich nun auf das Budget achte, haben wir nur noch ~200Eur zur Verfügung. Wird eng.. 

Such doch bitte auf zB flickr Bilder raus, die Dir gefallen, schreib ruhig dazu, warum sie Dir gefallen. Vielleicht kann man danach besser helfen..

mfg chmee


----------



## Momo95 (5. Mai 2011)

Ich bin als Webmaster im Reiterverein Kalrsruhe tätig. Daher die Tieraufnahmen.
So in etwa: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sportbilder, die ich machen möchte, sollten folgendermaßen aussehen: 




Quelle: Wikipedia

Und dann möchte ich noch "normale" Bilder machen (z.B. Urlaub) oder solche Anlagenfotos:





Die beiden Fotos wurden von einem Profi-Fotografen gemacht. Das will ich jetzt aber auch und mit meiner normalen Casio geht das wohl nicht :-(


Bei Saturn habe ich folgendes gesehen:
http://flyer.redblue.de/D/SA/KA/0505MIX/D_SA_KA_0505MIX_08.pdf
Ich meine die Canon EOS 500D
würde es Sinn machen, solch eine zu kaufen?


----------



## Leola13 (5. Mai 2011)

Hai,

sicherlich ist die Canon für 649,. nicht schlecht zum Einstieg.

... aber wie chmeee schon sagt : Das Objektiv ist eigentlich entscheidend.

Die abgebildeten sind 3,5 -5,6 für schönes Wetter, wie auf deinen Beispielbildern sollte es reichen.
Bei meht "Professionalität" kommst du damit schnell an die Grenzen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Momo95 (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leola,

was würdest du denn für mehr Professionalität empfehlen?

Was ich schon weiß, ist dass das Objektiv entscheindent ist. Also welches sollte ich noch dazukaufen?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Mai 2011)

Fassen wir mal kurz die Fakten zusammen:

1. Du hast nur begrenzte Mittel zur Verfügung
2. Die Objektive sind wichtiger als die Kamera

Wenn wir und jetzt darauf verständigen können, dass du gerne dein Geld so ausgeben möchtest, dass du auch längerfristig was davon hast, dann bedeutet das: Bei der Kamera sparen, gutes Objektiv kaufen.

Meiner Meinung nach reicht auch schon eine Canon EOS 10D oder 20D gebraucht bei ebay von einem Händler (wegen der Garantie). Beide Kameras machen auch ganz hervorragende Bilder, die 10D besitze ich selbst und habe jahrelang damit fotografiert. Klar, sie hat "nur" 6 Megapixel und die 20D "nur" 8 Megapixel. Aber die Megas sind bei Weitem nicht alles, insbesondere dann, wenn du ohnehin nicht vorhast, große Poster drucken zu lassen.

Wenn du da ein Schnäppchen irgendwo um die 250 Euro (ohne Objektiv) schießen kannst, dann bleiben dir 350 Euro fürs Glas. Und da stellt sich dann die schwer zu beantwortende Frage, welche Brennweite dir wichtig sind. Vergiss in jedem Fall diesen ganzen Objektiv-Zoom-Schrott, der sich gerne mit dem Begriff "Reisezoom" anbiedert. Die Dinger sind lichtschwach und haben eine hundsmiserable Abbildungsleistung. Wenn du in diese Richtung tendieren solltest, dann kauf dir für das Geld lieber eine gute Kompaktkamera, da hast du mehr davon.

Also, was gibt es so an wirklich guten Objektiven, mit denen man anfangen könnte?

Das klassische Canon EF 50mm/1.4 für rund 350 Euro Neupreis
Das Canon EF 85mm/1.8 für rund 360 Euro Neupreis
Das Sigma EX 105mm/2.8 DG Macro für rund 430 Euro Neupreis (mechanisch nicht so doll, aber hervorragende Abbildungsleistung)

Im Weitwinkelbereich dürfte es für den Anfang schwer werden, etwas Gutes zu finden, das ins Budget passt. Aber vielleicht brauchst du ja zu Beginn noch kein ausgesprochenes Weitwinkel und kannst dafür noch ein wenig sparen. 

Es gibt auch Menschen, die das Canon EF 50mm/1.8 für rund 110 Euro Neupreis empfehlen.
Ich würde es nicht empfehlen, da es wirklich billig daherkommt von der Verarbeitung her. Aber es ist mit Sicherheit deutlich besser als alle diese komischen Zooms mit unterirdischer Lichtstärke. Also wenn du gerne schon zu Beginn 2 verschiedene Objektive haben möchtest, dann nimm das 50mm/1.8 für kleines Geld und dann noch das o.g. 85er oder 105er irgendwo gebraucht kaufen.

Zum Schluss noch die unerlässliche, bohrende Frage:
Warum glaubst du, eine DSLR besitzen zu müssen? Was sind die genauen Gründe für diese Wahl?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chmee (5. Mai 2011)

Naja, das ist verdammt schwierig. Es macht in Anbetracht des Budgets wenig Sinn, sehr gute (=teure) Linsen zu empfehlen. Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass die Einsteigerlinsen 18-55 IS und 55-250 IS für den Preis eine gute Wahl sind. Sie sind nicht lichtstark, sie sind auch nicht extra abgedichtet gegen Umwelteinflüsse - aber sie sind preiswert und gut genug, oft im Set mit nem Body erhältlich - und nachdem man mit jenen Objektiven ne Zeit lang gespielt hat, weiß man auch, wofür man 1.000Eur und mehr ausgeben möchte. Weil man es will - und nicht weil es Jemand erzählt hat.

450D mit 18-55 und 55-250 für 500Eur - das halte ich für kein schlechtes Angebot

Ideal wäre dann nach meiner Aussage 

40D ergattern für ~400Eur
18-55 IS für ~65Eur
55-250 IS für ~150Eur
Da sind wir bei knapp über 600Eur - Du hast mit dem Body (40D) schon eine semiprofessionelle Maschine, die Linsen betrachte als gute Einsteigerlinsen - mit welchen Du lernen, umsetzen und verstehen kannst - bis hin zu Erkenntnis, was Du noch möchtest, was Dir fehlt..

mfg chmee


----------



## Momo95 (5. Mai 2011)

Ok, vielen dank euch allen.
Ich muss mir das alles natürlich noch gut überlegen. Und wo wie es aussieht, gibt es sehr viele gebrauchte 40d. Also lass ich mit noch ein wenig zeit.


----------

